# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  50 фильмов под Новый год

## Irina

Все чаще и чаще появляется информация о Новогодних праздниках. Кто-то уже активно готовится, а у кого-то совершенно нет никакого настроения. Чтобы создать для себя атмосферу волшебства и Новогодних праздников, предлагаю огромную коллекцию фильмов. Здесь собраны фильмы о Рождестве, пред рождественские, волшебные, авантюрные, семейные и не только. В общем, на любой вкус.
*
    1. Ирония судьбы или с легким паром*

    Пошли друзья в баню попариться, по традиции смыть с себя все плохое, чтобы встретить Новый Год чистыми, а «напарились» до такой степени (пивом и водкой), что отправили в Ленинград не того.

    Так Андрей Мягков вместо Александра Ширвиндта «попал» в чужую, но точно такую же квартиру, на точно такой же улице, с точно такой же мебелью, где познакомился с чудесной женщиной и полюбил ее. А она полюбила его, бросив перспективного жениха.

*    2. Снежный шар*

    Молодая девушка, которая всегда ждала Рождества, неожиданно получает снежный шар, который переносит ее в мир, где всегда 25 декабря.

*    3. Один дома 1,2*

    Американское семейство отправляется из Чикаго в Европу, но в спешке сборов бестолковые родители забывают дома… одного из своих детей. Юное создание, однако, не теряется и демонстрирует чудеса изобретательности. И когда в дом залезают грабители, им приходится не раз пожалеть о встрече с милым крошкой.

*    4. Дневник Бриджит Джонс 1,2*

    Героиня этого фильма, Бриджет Джонс, решила, наконец, взять себя в руки и начать новую жизнь! И давно пора! Ей уже за тридцать, но она безвольно потакает своим вредным привычкам и не решается избавиться от лишних килограммов. Но, что самое главное, Бриджет — совсем одна.
    Родители пытаются сосватать ее за сына соседей, скромника Марка, а сама Бриджет без ума от своего неотразимого начальника Дэниэла! С первого дня новой жизни мисс Джонс решает вести дневник, в который она будет записывать свои будущие достижения и победы. Но оказалось, что осуществить мечты и найти истинную любовь гораздо сложней, чем это представлялось нашей прелестной героине…

*    5. Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки*

    Веселая история про то, как в рождественскую ночь в украинском селе всех попутал бес и как могучему кузнецу Вакуле удалось одолеть нечистую силу и добыть для своей невесты царские черевички. Экранизация повести Н. В. Гоголя «Ночь перед Рождеством».

*    6. Реальная любовь*

    Любовь незабываемая и недосягаемая, вызывающая сожаление и экстатическая, неожиданная и нежеланная, неудобная и необъяснимая, неизящная и неравная. Любовь поистине правит всеми вокруг. От премьер-министра, мгновенно влюбившегося в сотрудницу своего аппарата, — до писателя, сбежавшего на юг Франции, чтобы склеить свое разбитое сердце…

    От замужней женщины, подозревающей, что ее муж отдаляется от нее, — до женщины, только что вступившей в брак и почувствовавшей холодность лучшего друга своего мужа… От тинейджера, пытающегося завоевать внимание самой неприступной девочки в школе, — до овдовевшего отчима, пытающегося установить контакт с сыном, которого, как вдруг выясняется, он почти не знает…

    От страдающей из-за безнадежной любви юной американки, решившей не упустить своего шанса с сослуживцем, — до стареющего рок-певца, ставшего жертвой внезапно накатившего чувства… Любовь вносит хаос в жизнь каждого из них, но не случайно пути-дороги лондонцев сталкиваются в канун Рождества…

*    7. Гринч, похититель рождества*

    Жил-был в городе Ктограде человечек, и звали его — Гринч. Был он весь зеленый и волосатый, никто его не любил. Обиделся Гринч на ктовичей и ушел жить на одинокую, обдуваемую всеми ветрами гору. Сидел там в своей пещере и злился на весь свет. Больше всего Гринч ненавидел Рождество. В то время, как все население Ктограда веселилось от души, барометр и без того всегда плохого настроения Гринча показывал нечто ужасное.

    Каждое Рождество становилось для зеленого отшельника страшной пыткой. И вот однажды злобный житель горы решил покончить с этим праздником раз и навсегда. Пока беззаботные ктовичи сладко спали впредпраздничную ночь, вероломный Гринч решил украсть у горожан их Рождество.

*    8. Кошмар перед рождеством*

    Мультфильм рассказывает о царстве Хэллоуин, царстве страхов и кошмаров, где живут мертвецы, уродцы, чудовища во главе с царем ужасов Джеком Скелингтоном. Под рождество Джек случайно попадает в город Рождества, где узнает, что есть где-то радость, добро и веселье.

    Ему страшно захотелось испытать это чувство — дарить людям счастье — и он похитил Сэнди Клауса и занял его место. Результаты были, правда, самые плачевные, да и подарки его никому, мягко говоря, не понравились. Но он все понял и исправил свою ошибку.

*    9. Отпуск по обмену*

    Айрис Симпкинс, автор популярной свадебной колонки в лондонской «Daily Telegraph», живет в очаровательном коттедже в английской провинции. Она влюблена в мужчину, который любит другую. Далеко от нее в Южной Калифорнии живет Аманда Вудс, владелица процветающего рекламного агентства, занимающегося созданием роликов для фильмов. Она вдруг обнаруживает, что любимый человек ей изменяет.
    Две незнакомые друг с другом женщины, живущие на расстоянии 10 000 километров друг от друга, оказываются в сходной ситуации. И они находят друг друга. В Интернете, на сайте обмена жильем на время отпуска. Перед Рождеством Айрис и Аманда решают отдохнуть от своих проблем, договорившись поменяться континентами и пожить друг у друга в течение двух недель. Айрис переезжает в дом Аманды в солнечной Калифорнии, а Аманда приезжает в засыпанную снегом английскую провинцию…

*    10. 4 рождества*

    Влюбленная пара, Брэд и Кейт, пытаются встретить Рождество вместе со своими родителями, но дело осложняется тем, что и его, и ее родители в разводе, поэтому им нужно за один день успеть в четыре разных места…

*    11.  Рождество*

    Впервые за несколько лет все детки семейства Витфилд собираются дома, чтобы провести рождественские каникулы вместе с любимой мамочкой и ее бой-френдом Джо. И каждый из них привозит с собой неимоверное количество багажа. Когда же яркие гирлянды развешены, праздничные огни осветили дом, и рождественское убранство разместилось на елке, тут-то и открывается секрет неожиданного сплочения.

*    12. Рождественская история*

    Это викторианская поучительная история о старом и ожесточившемся скупердяе Эбенезере Скрудже, который в течение одной ночи переживает испытание глубокого очищения. Мистер Скрудж - финансист/денежный меняла, который посвятил всю свою жизнь накоплению богатства. Он презирает всё, кроме денег, включая дружбу, любовь и рождественские праздники.

*    13. Эльф*

    Много лет назад игривый малыш спрятался в мешке Санта-Клауса и отправился на далёкий Северный Полюс.
    Очутившись среди эльфов, бедный мальчуган был усыновлён одним из них, получил имя Бадди и спустя годы пытается утвердиться в сложном мире волшебных пигмеев. Одна проблема — слишком уж он высок и заметен, чтобы стать настоящим эльфом…

*    14. Чарли и шоколадная фабрика*

    Какие чудеса ждут вас на фабрике Вилли Вонки? Только представьте: травяные луга из сладкого мятного сахара в Шоколадной Комнате. .. Можно проплыть по Шоколадной реке на розовой сахарной лодке. .. Или поставить эксперименты в Комнате изобретений с леденцами, которые никогда не тают. .. Понаблюдать за дрессированными белками в Ореховой Комнате или отправиться в стеклянном лифте в Телевизионную Комнату. Вы найдете слишком много смешного, чуть таинственного и настолько захватывающего в этом путешествии, что оно станет настолько же приятным и сладким для вас, как восхитительная сладкая палочка с розовой сливочной помадкой от Вилли Вонки.
*
    15. Дети без присмотра*

    Накануне Рождества пятерых детей застает снежный буран, а аэропорт, в котором они находятся, засыпает снегом, и поблизости нет никого из родителей. Фильм повествует о том, как эта юная компания попытается перехитрить разъяренных охранников аэропорта и вновь встретиться с родными.
    С помощью «временно позаимствованных» кредитных карточек и неохотно помогающего им бортпроводника дети докажут, что главное не то, где ты встречаешь Рождество, а то, с кем ты его встречаешь…

*    16. Фрэд клаус*

    Комедия о Фреде Клаусе, брате Санты, который является его полной противоположностью. Фред рос в святой тени своего брата Ника и, в конце концов, превратился в брюзгу, потерявшего веру в Рождество. Однажды в декабре Фред летит на Северный Полюс (первым классом на оленьей упряжке) и обнаруживает, что Ник попал в беду, поскольку эксперт по эффективности решает навсегда упразднить Рождество! Фред спасает Рождество и вновь обретает вкус к семье.

*    17. Семья напрокат*

    Кэтлин и ее семилетняя дочь Зои мечтают о собственном доме. И в канун Рождества они случайно знакомятся с Сэмом, богатым и симпатичным парнем, у которого «горит» сделка с мексиканским бизнесменом Ксавьером Дель Кампо, потому, что тот не любит холостяков. А Сэм, как назло, — холостяк.
    И он предлагает Кэтлин и Зои изобразить за хорошую плату его семью. Все бы прошло «как по маслу», но Зои решила, что Ксавьер — ее ангел-хранитель, который вернет ей отца. Ангел ли Ксавьер на самом деле или нет, но Сэм и Кэтлин полюбили друг друга…
*
    18. Кудряшка Сью*

    Бродягу-афериста Билла Дансера и находящуюся на его попечении сообразительную кудрявую малышку-сироту судьба забросила в самое сердце Чикаго. На этот раз Биллу улыбнулась удача: его безобидное мошенничество приводит их из ночлежки для бездомных в роскошный особняк. Они инсценируют попадание Билла под колеса машины, за рулем которой была богатая молодая женщина. Испугавшись за жизнь Билла, она приглашает его и Сью пожить временно у нее дома…
*
    19. Рождественский коттедж*

    Биографическая лента, посвященная одному из самых знаменитых американских художников современности Томасу Кинкейду. Будущему художнику добиться признания и всемирной известности помогло несчастье — его мать чуть было не лишилась собственного дома, и чтобы помочь ей расплатиться с долгами, молодой человек взялся за кисть и краски…

*    20. Карнавальная ночь*

    Веселая победа над теперь уже вовсе не страшным дураком бюрократом милого коллектива во главе со стройной девушкой. Из картины Рязанова так и рвется наружу радость освобождения.
*
    21.  Идеальное Рождество*

    Нэнси, разведенная три года назад многодетная мать, в постоянной заботе о своих детях совсем перестала следить за собой. В предверии рождества она решает с детьми встретить Санта Клауса, не зная, что ее младшая дочь Эмилия решила попросить у Санты сделать ее маму счастливой. Эмилия несколько дней назад услышала, что ее мама хочет на рождество только комплимент от мужчины. И эту просьбу она передает Санте, который оказывается продавцом канцелярских товаров.

*    22. Ноэль*

     Рождество в Нью-Йорке — самое замечательное время года. По всему городу зажигаются тысячи рождественских елок, которые создают ощущение покоя и счастья. Однако для некоторых людей этого мало, они ждут чего-то невероятного, волшебного, чтобы отвлечься от повседневных тягот и забот.
*
    23. Двенадцать месяцев*

    Сказка по пьесе С. Маршака. Однажды холодным зимним вечером — вечером, когда добрая хозяйка собаку из дома не выгонит, злая мачеха отправила свою падчерицу в лес, чтобы та набрала корзину подснежников. Бедной девочке ничего не оставалось делать, как отправиться исполнять прихоть мачехи…

*    24. Бойфренд на Рождество*

    В душе каждого человека живет мечта о настоящей любви. 13-летней Холли Грант не хватает того, что есть у двух ее лучших подруг — Бет и Дианы. Без бойфренда в рождественский вечер ее жизнь лишена главного, и только чудо может исправить ситуацию.

*    25. Санта Клаус 1,2,3.*

    В рождественскую ночь продавец игрушек Скотт Кэлвин случайно сталкивает со своей крыши странного старичка. К его невероятному удивлению, там же он обнаруживает припаркованного северного оленя.
    Пока незнакомец беспомощно барахтается в сугробе, любопытный Скотт вскакивает в седло — и оказывается на Северном Полюсе, где главный эльф убеждает его занять место Санта Клауса, который в данный момент лежит возле дома Кэлвина и не может выполнять свои обязанности.
    Он соглашается, но одно дело — напялить на себя костюм и плясать с детишками, и совсем другое — быть настоящим Сантой, когда у тебя на самом деле растет борода, пузо, и на глазах седеют волосы. Такого веселого Рождества у него еще не было…

----------


## Irina

*    26. Плохой Санта*

    Вилли — необычный Санта-Клаус. Раз в год на Рождество он вместе со своим напарником грабит очередной универмаг. К тому же в прошлом он отсидел в тюрьме, был не единожды женат, а ныне Вилли — злостный бабник и пропойца. Он по-настоящему плохой, невыносимый Санта! Но нашелся мальчуган, который все-таки в него поверил. И Вилли придется творить настоящие чудеса, чтоб на сей раз довести задуманное до конца!

*    27. Пока ты спал*

    Застенчивость мешает одинокой Люси познакомиться с мужчиной своей мечты, которого она видит каждое утро. Зато помогает случай, и девушка спасает незнакомцу жизнь. Теперь она может любоваться им целыми днями: спасенный Питер лежит в больнице без сознания.
    Семья по ошибке принимает ее за невесту, и Люси не хочет разубеждать этих милых людей. Ведь она уже успела привязаться к ним, особенно к брату Питера. И пока ничего не подозревающий «жених» спит, его «невеста» уже не верит в прекрасный сон. Скоро Люси придется выбирать между волшебной сказкой и такой реальной любовью…

*    28. Деннис - мучитель Рождества*

    Фильм повествует о Рождестве, о популярном комическом герое Дэннисе и его непростых взаимоотношениях с соседом Мистером Вилсоном. В итоге всех неурядиц, каждый получает хороший и ценный урок об истинном значении предпраздничного сезона Рождества.

*    29. Сезон чудес*

    Тетя Эмили привозит малышей в канун Рождества в маленький волшебный городок, где с хорошими людьми всегда происходит только хорошее. И их жизнь с этого момента меняется самым чудесным образом.
    Жители города принимают Эмили за богатую наследницу, в нее влюбляется местный полицейский, и все вместеготовятся весело встретить Рождество. Ведь Рождество — это сезон чудес!

*    30. Чародеи*

    Новогодняя сказка о том, что настоящая любовь может творить чудеса. В институте «НУИНУ» (научный универсальный институт необыкновенных услуг) кипит бурная работа по изготовлению волшебной палочки. Презентация изобретения намечена на 31 декабря, в Новогодний вечер.
    Но тут в дело вступают противники директора института, преследующие свои цели. Сотрудница института красавица Алена собирается замуж за Ивана. Тайно влюбленный в нее заместитель директора Сатанеев заколдовывает Алену, замораживая ее чувства к жениху. Чтобы вернуть ее, Ивану нужно поцеловать ее до наступления Нового года…

*    31. Полярный экспресс*

    Экранизация одноименной детской книги о необыкновенном путешествии маленького мальчика на волшебном поезде «Полярный экспресс» на Северный полюс к Санта-Клаусу в канун Рождества…

*    32.  Подарки к Рождеству
*
    Продавец в отделе парфюмерии, Мелоди Перрис, пишет желания и опускает в ящик с письмами к Санте. На удивление, они начинают сбываться…

*    33. Тариф Новогодний*

    Новогодняя ночь всегда полна чудес и сюрпризов. Чудеса нашего времени часто происходят благодаря техническому прогрессу, хотя и не без участия Деда Мороза, который нынче может оказаться простым продавцом телефона Мечты…

*    34. Морозко*

    Жила-была хорошая добрая девушка Настенька. Злая мачеха заставляла ее работать, не давая продыху. Однажды она решила избавиться от падчерицы и отправила ту замерзать в зимний лес. В этих же краях жил паренек Иван. Он полюбил Настеньку, да вот только был он большим хвастуном, потому лесной колдун и превратил его в медведя.
    И Настеньке, и Ивану пришлось пройти через много испытаний, прежде чем соединить свои судьбы. И помог им в этом добрый волшебник — дедушка Морозко…
    Мастерство режиссера Роу, создателя жанра киносказки, признано во всем мире. Даже Стивен Спилберг воздает дань его волшебным сказкам.

*    35. 8 безумных ночей*

    Дэйви Стоун, 30-летний парень, у которого начинаются проблемы с законом после того, как его и без того дикие выходки заходят слишком далеко. Пожалев парня, судья дает ему последний шанс — или он участвует как дополнительный рефери в играх молодежной баскетбольной лиги, или садится за решетку.
    Дэйви думает, что он очень легко отделался от тюрьмы, пока не встречает Вайти Дюваля, эксцентричного главного рефери. Полное несоответствие между добросердечным, полным оптимизма Вайти и Дэйви с его проделками, не приносящими окружающим ничего кроме проблем, не мешает тем не менее им стать друзьями.

*    36. Лемони Сникет: 33 несчатья*

    В один скверный пасмурный день на юных Бодлеров — Вайолет, Клауса и их маленькую сестричку Солнышко — обрушились несчастья. Страшный пожар лишил их дома и любящих родителей. В жизни сирот появился опекун Граф Олаф, который, как оказалось, совсем не граф, а злой гений, актёр и мастер переодеваний, стремящийся завладеть наследством несчастных детишек…

*    37. Элвин и бурундуки*

    Элвин и бурундуки, как это ни смешно, — настоящий бренд и легенда. Писклявое трио бурундуков и Дэйв Севиль за время своей музыкальной карьеры стали настоящей иконой. Более 43 миллионов проданных альбомов, несколько премий «Грэмми», популярный телевизионный анимационный сериал, рейтинговые субботние шоу. Их видели более чем в 100 странах мира, на более чем 40 языках. Теперь они пожалуют и к нам.

*    38. Трое и снежинка*

    Трое друзей: симпатяга Гарик, авангардный художник Эндрю и лингвист Стёпик — бесшабашные и ничем не обремененные. Они очень разные, как три мушкетера и три товарища, но всегда вместе и всегда готовы помочь друг другу. Приключения начинаются в тот момент, когда они вместе с женихом (Эндрю) сбегают со свадьбы и оказываются в поезде. Там они случайно знакомятся с девушкой Катей.
    Гарик влюбляется по уши, но шансов у него ноль — Катя замужем за крутым папиком и вполне довольна жизнью. Но разве сердцу прикажешь? Вслед за Катей троица друзей мчится в Амстердам, где героев ждут самые неожиданные приключения…
*
    39. Железнодорожный романс*

    Обаятельный и добродушный москвич Алексей встречает девушку своей мечты и придумывает весьма оригинальный способ для объяснения с возлюбленной. Но вместо свидания попадает в переделку, которая стоит ему потери работы и квартиры.
    На долгие годы, он оказывается невольным скитальцем, бегущим от своего прошлого и от правоохранительных органов, в конфликт с которыми невольно вступил. Смешные и одновременно рискованные приключения следуют одно за другим. И в один прекрасный день накануне Нового года давняя любовь Алексея вновь напоминает о себе и заставляет героя пойти на самую фантастическую и рискованную авантюру в его жизни.
    Именно она, любовь, может теперь привести Алексея к полной катастрофе, или подарить ему избавление от долгих мытарств и счастье взаимности.

*    40. Чудеса на Новый год*

    Бизнесмен Ричард в детстве мечтал стать волшебником. Рождество, новые очаровательные знакомые помогают сбыться его мечтам.

*    41. Каспер: Рождество призраков*

    Повсюду слышен волшебный звон колокольчиков и веселое пение детей. У дружелюбного привидения Каспера отличное настроение! Но предводитель всех призраков Кибош приказывает ему напугать хотя бы одного человека перед Рождеством.
    В противном случае Каспер и трое его дядюшек-призраков — Длинный, Толстяк и Вонючка — будут строго наказаны. Добрый Каспер безуспешно пытается справиться с данным ему поручением. Как нашим героям избежать наказания и никому не испортить праздничного настроения?..

*    42. Я буду дома к рождеству*

    Джеку Уилкинсону, эгоистичному, хитрому и пронырливому студенту колледжа светит нелегкое дело — он должен успеть домой к Рождественскому ужину, или потерять роскошный новый Порше, который пообещал ему отец. И когда до срока остаются считанные часы, Джейк вдруг просыпается посреди пустыни, без денег и надежд, в костюме Санта Клауса!
    И поэтому он летит, ползет, плывет, скачет, пробирается и даже погоняет сани, лишь бы успеть домой. Но его невероятное путешествие превращается в безостановочную комедию, когда сотни странных чудаков пытаются добиться у Санта Клауса исполнения их нереальных желаний. И чем ближе Джейк к дому, тем ближе ему становится настоящий смысл Рождества.
*
    43. Интуиция* 

    В один суматошный зимний день, посреди нью-йоркской толпы Джонатан встретил Сару. Два незнакомых человека в объятом предновогодней лихорадкой городе обнаруживают, что их неодолимо тянет друг к другу.
    И они решают проверить судьбу: он пишет свой телефон на банкноте, она — в книге. Купюру разменивают, а книгу сдают букинисту. Джонатан и Сара уверены, что скоро увидятся вновь. Но коварная судьба распорядилась по-своему.

*    44. Привет семье*

    Семья Стоунов отличается «редкостным единением и взаимопониманием». И когда любимый сынок Эверетт Стоун приводит в дом невесту Мередит, эксцентричная семейка решает вынести молодым свое решительное несогласие с намечающимся положением вещей.
    Эверетт и Мередит обращаются к сестре последней, Джули, однако это только усложняет ситуацию. Ситуацию нисколько не облегчает глухой братец-гей Тэд, даже несмотря на то, что только он, кроме Эверетта, не испытывает чувство ненависти к Мередит…

*    45. Щелкунчик*

    История Принца-Щелкунчика и Маши — это история верности и мужества, волшебства и удачи, сказочных превращений и человеческих чувств. Капризный черствый Принц превращен в уродливую куклу, и лишь чистое любящее сердце маленькой девочки способно освободить его от злых чар. Принц и Маша становятся настоящими друзьями и вместе преодолевать злобные козни Мышильды и её племянника — Мышиного Короля.

*    46. Семьянин*

    Чтобы вы предпочли: быть президентом крупной инвестиционной компании, жить в роскошной квартире с видом на миллиард долларов, раскатывать на последней модели «Феррари» и при этом оставаться холостяком или работать продавцом автопокрышек у «Большого Эда», покупать одежду в супермаркете и передвигаться по родному пригороду на вместительном и еще не очень старом минивене?
    Не спешите с ответом, ведь недаром судьба, в виде «обдолбанного» чернокожего деда мороза, преподносит Джеку шанс попробовать оба варианта. И поверьте, несмотря на обилие комичных ситуаций, которые теперь являются неотъемлемой частью его жизни, Джеку предстоит непростой выбор.

*    47. Все, что я хочу на Рождество*

    Двое детей из Нью-Йорка, Итон и его младшая сестра Хэлли, пытаются соединить своих родителей, Катерину и Майкла О’Фэллон, находящихся в разводе. Первое препятствие на пути к осуществлению их цели жених Катерины - Тони Боер. Но несмотря на все трудности, правда не без помощи Санта Клауса, им всё удаётся. Ведь в Рождество все мечты обязательно сбываются…

*    48. Город без Рождества*

    Маленький Питер отчаянно хотел познакомиться с Санта-Клаусом и даже, может быть, однажды стать его помощником и уехать с ним на Северный полюс. Он написал Санте письмо и отправил по почте.
    А на следующий день к нему в гости зашёл таинственный незнакомец и сказал, что все желания рано или поздно исполняются. Надо только очень-очень захотеть…

*    49. Француз* 

    Он — потомственный аристократ, барон Поль деРуссо — жил в роскошном замке под Парижем и мечтал о настоящем искреннем чувстве. Увы, в его ситуации это было практически невозможно: женщины искали общества Поля исключительно благодаря его богатству и положению в обществе. Единственное спасение для романтической души барона — письма русской девушки Иры, которую нашел через брачное агентство верный камердинер Гийом.
    Она — скромная переводчица Анна. Закончив МГУ, не стала искать престижную работу в столице и вернулась в родную Глухую Потьму. От безысходности решила выйти замуж за дальнобойщика Ленчика. Единственное, что спасало Анну от тоски — письма, которые она от имени своей подруги Иры писала во Францию.
    По счастливой случайности судьба решила свести двух героев вместе.
    И эта встреча изменила не только их жизнь, но и судьбы веек обитателей тихого провинциального городка…

*    50. Миллион на Рождество*

    Довольно-таки грустное вырисовывается Рождество для семейства Саундерс. Они только что переехали из Лос-Анджелеса в новый городишко, где у них нет ни друзей, ни денег, ни рождественского настроения. А тут еще их мама «застревает» в аэропорту из-за отложенного рейса и рождественский шопинг падает на плечи папы и детей…
    И вдруг 12-летний Брайан и 6-летняя Мэри находят сумку с миллионом долларов! Жизнь налаживается? Как бы не так! За ними начинают охотиться двое воришек, намеренных вернуть награбленные деньги. Они не остановятся ни перед чем в битком набитом покупателями магазине. Двое детей. Огромный магазин. И миллион в кармане. Что может пойти не так?

----------

